# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Vaccin RABISIN chez Mérial

## shrek

Si vous êtes concerné par les vaccinations anti rabique, petite info (non vérifiée) : 
Le protocole du Rabisin, passe à 3ans d'intervalle

----------


## Poupoune 73

shrek si je te donne mon mail en mp tu pourrais me l'envoyer en pj stp?

----------


## loulouk

en belgique on ne fait le rappel de la rage que tous les 3 ans, et rabisin est une des marques utilisées

----------


## shrek

Tu n'arrives pas à télécharger l'image? 
2 clic gauche dessu (le 1er l'ouvre en petit, le second en plein écran zoomable), puis un clic droit et 'enregistrer l'image sous'

/blague : et il est arrivé.  /blague off

----------


## shrek

Justement loulouk, ils parlent d'harmonisation europèenne. Mais chez nous les chiens catégorisés par exemple y avaient droit tout les ans pour être en 'règle'

----------


## loulouk

oui ça serait bien qu'il y ait une norme parce qu'en france niveau vaccin c'est un peu n'importe quoi,
après je pense que c'est plus lié aux finances qu'autre chose il faut pas se leurrer non plus .

----------


## MuzaRègne

Faut aller voir sur le site de merial ça doit être écrit quelque part.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

la notice dit :
"à intervalle max de 3 ans - dans tous les cas, respecter la législation".
Et là je regarde comment est formulé la loi bougez pas

http://frrcp.merial.com/SitePages/view_RCP_notice.aspx?NomProduit=rabisin

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et donc l'article L 211-14 dit "en cours de validité"

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs a été vaccinée hier et l'ASV m'en a parlé : la vaccination antirabique passe à 3 ans dès lors que ce vaccin n'est pas fait en même temps qu'un autre vaccin  ::

----------


## shrek

C'est ce que dit la note, mais uniquement pour les vaccins qui inclu la dose antirabique avec les autres substance (CHppi L*R* etc) . Par contre si ton véto injecte le Rabisin indépendement des autres vaccins (pas le même flacon, avec sa propre étiquette) pour moi ca entre dans le cadre des 3ans, meme si le même jour il y a eu injection d'autre vaccin.  ::

----------


## mely3969

pour les chiens de categories comment on peux proceder? car ca lui ferais une injection en moins ?!

----------


## shrek

Par forcement si ton véto te vendait ceux avec rage inclu. De mémoire les vaccins incluant la rage sont genre 10euro plus cher. 
Mais si le véto fait le rabinique indépendement , y'aura pas besoin de prendre ceux avec la rage les 2 années suivantes. A discuter avec le veto à mon avisi. Tu peux deja regarder tes étiquettes des derniers vaccin si t'avais un rabisin seul.

----------


## mely3969

jvais regarder cela merci, mais comme la legislation veut que le vaccin rage soit a jour tout les ans pour les chiens de cat, je me demandais si de base on avait le droit de le faire surtout .

----------


## lilou 92

Je suppose que pour les chiens de 2e cat, c'est pareil. La législation demande une vaccination Rage à jour.
Pour le vaccin de Pfizer 'Vanguard', le rappel est de 2 ans (une fois le rappel de un an effectué) et à priori meme les chiens catégorisés le font tous les 2 ans. 
Donc si le vaccin de mérial passe à 3 ans pour les chiens, c'est pareil pour les catégorisés.

----------


## vans

je viens de lire la notice du vaccin http://frrcp.merial.com/SitePages/vi...roduit=rabisin
et il est bien mentionné que le vaccin agit pendant 3 ans mais la vaccination s'effectue selon la législation du pays.

----------


## borneo

Je découvre à l'occasion d'un topic sur les effets secondaires des vaccins chez les chats, qu'on peut légalement en France ne vacciner que tous les trois ans contre la rage.


Comment cette info a-t-elle pu passer inaperçue sur un forum de PA ?


Quand on sait tous les dommages que créent les vaccins chez les animaux, et ce que ça coûte aux associations et aux propriétaires, je trouve qu'on pourrait en parler plus. On a des centaines de pages sur la litière ou les croquettes, et presque rien sur les vaccins.


Le pire, c'est que la règlementation existe depuis 2005. Bravo les lobbys !


http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...61:0061:FR:PDF

----------


## Kybou!

> Quand on sait tous les dommages que créent les vaccins chez les animaux,


Et pas que pour les animaux en fait ... Après, la vaccination, ça reste un choix (hormis la rage pour les 1ère cat.) donc on CHOISIT de faire vacciner son animal ou pas ...

Pour avoir vécu avec quelqu'un qui travaille dans ce milieu, je suis clairement contre mais ce n'est pas le lieu pour débattre de tt ça  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Le pire, c'est que la règlementation existe depuis 2005. Bravo les lobbys !
> 
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...61:0061:FR:PDF


Heu, ce texte réglemente les 21 j après une primo nécessaires pour que l'animal soit considéré immunisé, ça n'a rien à voir avec la durée de l'immunité. Y'a pas de "on nous cache tout, on nous dit rien", c'est autre chose - qui est appliqué depuis sa parution d'ailleurs.


Et pour le coup de l'info passée inaperçue : heu, ben y'a ce topic. Tout le monde peut le voir, et même le voir et ne pas le lire, apparemment - vu que j'ai donné la réponse à une question qui continue de revenir. M'enfin  ::  .

----------


## borneo

Le texte prévoit que la période de validité est celle prévue par le fabriquant du vaccin, et pas par la règlementation de l'état en question.

C'est implicite dans le 2e paragraphe.


J'ai fait vacciner cet été mes deux chiens contre la rage. Mon véto ne m'a aucunement dit qu'il existait en France des vaccins qui leur donnerait une durée administrative de 3 ans, sans quoi je lui aurait demandé de leur faire.

J'habite la campagne, je connais plein de chats qui se tapent tous les ans le vaccin rage, avec tous les risques que ça entraîne. Je suis choquée que personne ne leur ait fait passer l'info.

----------


## lilou 92

Les vétos travaillent par contrat avec les labos, donc parfois ils ne peuvent choisir comme ça de changer. 

Chez les chats, avant ce texte il existait le vaccin Purevax avec rappel tous les 3 ans déjà mais impossible de le faire en même temps que le vaccin Felv (donc pas du tout pratique pour le proprio qui doit revenir plusieurs fois).

De plus, attention à la législation qui diffère selon les pays. Si tu vaccines pour un départ à l'étranger, certains pays demandent un rappel tous les ans !

Ensuite il peut y avoir des réactions post-vaccinales mais faut pas pousser non plus, ça reste rare et quand un cas se présente, on réfléchie avant de continuer la vaccination. 
si on vaccine les animaux contre la rage, c'est avant tout pour nous protéger NOUS (puis eux) car pas de rage animal = pas de rage humaine. Et si en France, on est indemne de rage, c'est bien grâce à la vaccination.

Je ne trouve pas que ce soit une info HYPER MEGA importante, et il existait déjà un post sur la vaccination avec les questions à propos des durées de rappels.

----------


## borneo

En France, le vaccin contre la rage est fait surtout pour des raisons administratives : pour obtenir le passeport et aller à l'étranger, pour pouvoir aller dans certains campings, ou en pension. L'idée des propriétaires n'est pas d'éviter la rage à leur animal, car il n'y a plus de rage en France.

Si on peut ne faire le vaccin rage que tous les trois ans, ça va intéresser beaucoup de gens. Encore faudrait-il que ce soit écrit noir sur blanc, et que les vétos informent les maîtres, car ils ne peuvent pas l'inventer.

----------


## borneo

+1

Je vois qu'effectivement, on en avait déjà discuté.

Je persiste à dire que c'est une info gardée quasi secrète. Combien d'associations mettent en pratique les nouvelles normes de vaccination ? Quand on a 150 chiens à faire vacciner, ça fait quand même une sacrée différence de budget.

Moi, je n'en ai que deux, mais à partir de cette année, ils seront vaccinés contre la rage tous les trois ans.

----------


## johntarzan

Bonjour,

Mon véto ne le conseil pas car trop de retour de chiens malades et amorphes après la vaccination.

Et comme de toute façon il faut faire les autres vaccins tous les ans ça ne change pas grand chose pour moi.

A voir !

----------


## borneo

De quel vaccin parles-tu ?

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon véto ne le conseil pas car trop de retour de chiens malades et amorphes après la vaccination.
> 
> Et comme de toute façon il faut faire les autres vaccins tous les ans ça ne change pas grand chose pour moi.
> 
> A voir !




L'idée de ces discussions est de faire moins de vaccins à nos animaux, en fait. Il ne faut pas faire les autres vaccins tous les ans, justement, car aucun vaccin n'est obligatoire. C'est à chacun de peser le pour et le contre. Le problème, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de désinformation à ce niveau.

----------


## johntarzan

> De quel vaccin parles-tu ?


Du vaccin contre la rage qui est valable 3 ans.

----------


## borneo

Je n'ai rien trouvé là-dessus sur le net.

Sachant qu'il y a ici des étudiants véto, j'aimerais bien avoir leur avis là-dessus. Pourquoi justement le vaccin valable trois ans ferait plus d'effets secondaires que les autres, compte tenu qu'il semble avoir le même genre de composition.

Info ou intox ?

----------


## borneo

J'ai aussi cherché sur le web anglophone, qui a en général plusieurs années d'avance sur nous, je n'ai rien trouvé de probant. La plupart des gens se félicitent de l'extension à trois ans, en particulier les nombreux Britanniques qui viennent chez nous avec leur chien, et à qui ça coûte un bras.

----------


## borneo

> +1
> 
> Je vois qu'effectivement, on en avait déjà discuté.
> 
> Je persiste à dire que c'est une info gardée quasi secrète. Combien d'associations mettent en pratique les nouvelles normes de vaccination ? Quand on a 150 chiens à faire vacciner, ça fait quand même une sacrée différence de budget.
> 
> Moi, je n'en ai que deux, mais à partir de cette année, ils seront vaccinés contre la rage tous les trois ans.



Voilà. Loulou vacciné aujourd'hui avec Rabisin, valable jusqu'en 2019.

J'ai dû faire corriger au véto sur le passeport, il avait mis machinalement un an de validité, alors que je lui avais demandé expressément ce vaccin pour les trois ans.

J'ai un véto intelligent, il a parfaitement compris que c'est pour le bien de mon chien et pas pour faire des économies. Je ferai les autres vaccins dans quelques mois, au moment de vacciner les chats. 

Par ailleurs mon chien n'a aucun effet secondaire du vaccin, il est en pleine forme.

Faites passer l'info.

----------


## Noemie-

par contre il faut un rappel un an plus tard avant qu'il soit valable 3 ans.

----------


## nat34

Le vaccin n'a pas changé, c'est le même que quand il n'était valable qu'un an.
Mes chats l'ont depuis quelques années et aucun effet secondaire.

----------


## borneo

> par contre il faut un rappel un an plus tard avant qu'il soit valable 3 ans.


Mes chiens avaient jusque là toujours leurs rappels tous les ans. Il n'y a donc pas eu de souci pour porter à 3 ans le suivant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le vaccin n'a pas changé, c'est le même que quand il n'était valable qu'un an.
> Mes chats l'ont depuis quelques années et aucun effet secondaire.



Je pense que c'est de la pure désinformation, de dire qu'il y a des effets secondaires avec CE vaccin. Il y en a avec tous les vaccins.

----------


## Aya94

Oui sauf que non, c'est le seul vaccin a avoir encore de l'aluminium.

----------


## borneo

Mon véto m'a dit que les chiens n'ont pas de risque à ce niveau. En revanche il soigne un chat qui a un lymphosarcome alors qu'il n'a jamais été vacciné.

----------


## AZUR

Notre chien est cat 2 et on doit le vacciner tous les ans!
Cela me parait bizarre en vous lisant! ????

----------


## borneo

> Notre chien est cat 2 et on doit le vacciner tous les ans!
> Cela me parait bizarre en vous lisant! ????


Non, avec ce vaccin-là, c'est tous les trois ans. Le vaccin doit être en cours de validité. Il n'est écrit nulle part que c'est tous les ans, lis le texte.

----------


## borneo

Passe un coup de fil à ton véto, et reviens nous donner sa réponse.

----------


## Noemie-

C'est aussi 3 ans pour les chiens catégorisés.

----------


## borneo

> C'est aussi 3 ans pour les chiens catégorisés.


Oui, j'en étais sûre, mais je préférais que quelqu'un d'autre l'écrive

----------


## lilou 92

Azur, ton vétérinaire vaccine avec quel vaccin ? 
Les rappels sont ceux inscrits sur la notice du vaccin (sauf le 1e rappel). Pour tous les chiens, même catégorisés.

----------


## shrek

sujet bien aborbé ici :
http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/sa...uand-la-180136

----------

